# e!cockpit eingeschränkte Verbindung



## r.kluth (13 Februar 2017)

Habe seit gesteren beim Zugriff über e!cockpit auf eine Wago 750-8206 nur eine eingeschränkte Verbindung (Fehlermeldung9. 
Webvisu und WBM sind erreichbar. Einstellungen wurde nicht geändert und wurden geprüft, wo kann man ansetzen um das Problem zu beheben.
Das Problem tritt seit einem Update vom ebenfalls auf dem Rechner installierten Codesys 3.5  SP8 auf die Version 3.5 SP10 auf.
E-cockpit neu installieren?

Hat jemmand eine Idee wie ich ecockpit wieder dazu übereden kann sich mit der Steuerung zu verbinden.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## -J-E- (14 Februar 2017)

Ich würde folgende Dinge versuchen
- Controller Neustart
wenn das nicht hilft
- Im E!Cockpit Projekt de Controller neu einfügen

wenn das nicht hilft
mal ein neues leeres Projekt erstellen und versuchen sich zu Verbinden.

Als Tipp:
Die gleichzeitige Installation von Codesys und E1Cockpit auf einen Rechner ist kritisch. Selbst wenn man verschiedenen Installationspfade angibt, greifen beide irgendwie doch noch auch gleiche Daten zu. Ich hatte auch schon das Problem, dass ich E!Cockpit nicht Updaten konnte, weil Codesys den Deinstaller für die in E!Cockpit verwendetet Codesysversion entfernt hatte und irgendwelche Registryeinträge verändert hatte. Seitdem läauft eine der Programme nurnoch in ner VM.


----------



## r.kluth (15 Februar 2017)

Es lag an der gleichzeitigen Installation von e!cockpit und Codesys. Das Problem trat nach dem update von Codesys von SP8 auf SP10 auf und zwar auf zwei Rechnern. Danach war nur noch eine eingeschränkte Verbindung möglich.
Problemlösung: 
Codesys und ecockpit deinstallieren
e!cockpit neu installiert
Codesys auf einer VM installiert
Gruß
Rainer


----------

